# Toy Bin/Shelf plans



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Here are some plans I drew up quick in MSpaint for the toy bin and shelf I built. Please don't flame me as this is my first shot at plans and are about as scrubby as my finished product was.

PLEASE review the plans before building it. I had to change a lot to make it work because of my un-square cutting, but it does look good on paper =P

Heres my final product thread
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/toy-bin-shelf-unfinished-19238/


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Good set of plans. Thanks for posting.

Have you looked into sketchup? Lots of us here use it ... it's free and really cool.

Paul


----------

